# my first sawmill



## lcooke (May 4, 2013)

I would like to know if anyone on this site has a harbor freight sawmill. i ordered one and it is on backorder untill nov. i know h.f. has a bad rep with some people but i have had good luck with the impact wrenches and a few other things. i used a coupon and got it for $1519.99 after tax and shipping it was $1730.12.it seems to have good reviews on the H.F. site just wondering if anyone had experience with one. Thanks Lonnie


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

Lots of discussion here... http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f26/harbor-freight-tools-band-mill-7801/ :smile:


----------



## lcooke (May 4, 2013)

Thank you Scotty D you have an awesome shop


----------



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

whew no way id wait till november. i run an oscar 118 by hudson. its small but it works. they dont make these anymore id get something bigger like a 328.


----------



## lcooke (May 4, 2013)

my wife ordered this mill for me as a surprise. i have only been looking at mills for a couple of months, and we cant afford $4000 so i will have to hope for the best. H.F. said to call back on monday 5-6-13 to speak to a superviser about the backorder , surely i will not have to wait until nov.


----------



## BobInMN (Apr 7, 2013)

Welcome Icooke,

About a week ago I called a number at Harbor Freight that someone had given me, I suffer from CRS, so I can't remember who. I got to speak to a lady that actually spoke perfect English, I took it that she worked in the main office?

Long story, short, she said that they are working on the problem of these saws being back ordered for so long. I asked why they keep putting them on sale if they can't get them. She said they never anticipated this problem. I wouldn't be surprised if we may get our saws before November.


----------



## lcooke (May 4, 2013)

BobInMN said:


> Welcome Icooke,
> 
> About a week ago I called a number at Harbor Freight that someone had given me, I suffer from CRS, so I can't remember who. I got to speak to a lady that actually spoke perfect English, I took it that she worked in the main office?
> 
> Long story, short, she said that they are working on the problem of these saws being back ordered for so long. I asked why they keep putting them on sale if they can't get them. She said they never anticipated this problem. I wouldn't be surprised if we may get our saws before November.


 Thanks Bob my wife called today and was told all systems were down so we will keep calling and hope for the best, cant wait Im watching videos and reading everything i can find on milling. Thanks for the welcome . good to see there are some good folks on here I had some jerk from Texas smart off about my H.F. mill after my second post.I will post any news I get.Thanks again ..Lonnie


----------



## BobInMN (Apr 7, 2013)

Lonnie,

Is 805-388-1000 the number you are calling at Harbor Freight? That is the number I called that I reached someone who could speak understandable English.

If you read all these different forums you hear a lot of negative comments on anything manufactured in china. I have had good luck with most of the stuff I've bought that was made in china. Last year I bought one of those 150ccc two seat go karts. Knock on wood its been running great. I'm a firm believer in preventive maintenance and don't expect a piece of equipment to do something it wasn't designed to do.

When I was young everyone said anything built in Japan was a piece of s***. Look at where they are at today. I believe that China is the same way, their products are slowly improving as time goes on.

Now everyone can take their shot at me for not buying American. 

Unfortunately I can buy two Harbor Freight Mills for the price of one Woodland Mill. Are they the exact same mill? No, but go look at the videos of them and the specs on them and tell me how much difference there really is. Is customer service worth twice the price difference? Not for me, I can do a lot of fixing on my own for that.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Great Bob!*



BobInMN said:


> Lonnie,
> 
> Is 805-388-1000 the number you are calling at Harbor Freight? That is the number I called that I reached someone who could speak understandable English.
> 
> ...


I've long wanted a band mill myself, but I'm not ready to get a H-F model even tho it's a good/low price. Personally as a tool nut, I'd sooner get a wheel and bearing kit from EBay and build my own. The kits would price out about the same. $1700 or so.
I'd have to supply an engine or electric motor myself. I'm not sure how much use I would get from a mill even tho I live on 3 acres of hardwood and have access to more. It takes a lot of woodworking to use up a good size tree's worth of lumber. I'm still trying to make enough stuff to use up the wood I had milled from years ago. I have friends with a WoodMizer LT30... I think. They are willing to come out and work for a day for under $300.00, so would it pay for me to get my own...I donno?
I'm just pointing out some things I've considered. 
Those days I did spent with my friends were really enjoyable, them sawing and stacking, me loading the logs with the forks on the tractor. You will need a way to manage the heavy logs as well. 
Texas Timbers said, "it's just the beginning" if I recall his earlier post. There's also the drying and storage. Fortunately I can sticker and air dry under my porches, so there's no need for additional structures/permits etc.
Good Luck on your new mill. :yes:


----------



## Hammered Toes (Mar 16, 2011)

lcooke said:


> Thanks Bob my wife called today and was told all systems were down so we will keep calling and hope for the best, cant wait Im watching videos and reading everything i can find on milling. Thanks for the welcome . good to see there are some good folks on here I had some jerk from Texas smart off about my H.F. mill after my second post.I will post any news I get.Thanks again ..Lonnie


I had the same problem with "sidewalk experts" telling me what I should have bought when I purchases my 720 TimberKing Mill. I should have bought the 2000 or the 2200 mill because it has so many more features. But it also carried a price tag that was about 5 times more than the 1220.And the 1220 could saw as much material in one day as my son and I could build into pallets in 5 days, so why would I need a mill that size to saw material for pallets? And as soon as I had used all the whitewood and softwood on my place, I was going to quit building pallets anyway. All I wanted to do was make room for more oak and walnut, which I now have a good stand of started.


----------



## lcooke (May 4, 2013)

BobInMN said:


> Lonnie,
> 
> Is 805-388-1000 the number you are calling at Harbor Freight? That is the number I called that I reached someone who could speak understandable English.
> 
> ...


Bob -- no the number we are calling is 800-423-2567thats the # that printed on the internet receipt my wife printed when she ordered it for me, but i will try your # tomorrow , Thank you. I think everyone on this site would loveto have a 40000 $ mill if we could but most of us are just working stiffs who love wood. I would buy only american products if i could but i cant , and i dont feel the need to impress people with name brands, Im 50 years old ,just trying to enjoy my 2nd 1/2 century


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Yes or No?*

You guys both posted the same phone number:
Is 805-388-1000 the number you are calling ....

Bob -- no the number we are calling is 805-388-1000 ....


----------



## lcooke (May 4, 2013)

woodnthings said:


> I've long wanted a band mill myself, but I'm not ready to get a H-F model even tho it's a good/low price. Personally as a tool nut, I'd sooner get a wheel and bearing kit from EBay and build my own. The kits would price out about the same. $1700 or so.
> I'd have to supply an engine or electric motor myself. I'm not sure how much use I would get from a mill even tho I live on 3 acres of hardwood and have access to more. It takes a lot of woodworking to use up a good size tree's worth of lumber. I'm still trying to make enough stuff to use up the wood I had milled from years ago. I have friends with a WoodMizer LT30... I think. They are willing to come out and work for a day for under $300.00, so would it pay for me to get my own...I donno?
> I'm just pointing out some things I've considered.
> Those days I did spent with my friends were really enjoyable, them sawing and stacking, me loading the logs with the forks on the tractor. You will need a way to manage the heavy logs as well.
> ...


 well I could probably build it , but i have never even seen one so i will take the easy way out and just buy it. I never dreamed they would be backordered for that long, and my wife ordered it as a surprise for me . as far as texas timbers coment about just the beginning, i have a john deere 4500 with front bucket and forks, and several chainsaws ,i have welders .torches and everything i need for repairs , buildings for drying ,and lots of pine. im just not a snapon kinda guy. I have H.F. tools that work fine. THANK YOU for the good luck wish and I will let yall know how well it works when I get it


----------



## lcooke (May 4, 2013)

woodnthings said:


> You guys both posted the same phone number:
> Is 805-388-1000 the number you are calling ....
> 
> Bob -- no the number we are calling is 805-388-1000 ....


 Dang .. Thank you 1800-423-2567, I wrote your number on the same paper as the # my wife gave me.... note to self dont post after 4th beer...:no:


----------



## BobInMN (Apr 7, 2013)

Lonnie,

Here is a thread from another site, maybe you've seen it already. Towards the bottom you will find a link to some videos on YouTube you may find interesting.

http://www.arboristsite.com/milling-saw-mills/233185.htm

Bob


----------



## lcooke (May 4, 2013)

BobInMN said:


> Lonnie,
> 
> Here is a thread from another site, maybe you've seen it already. Towards the bottom you will find a link to some videos on YouTube you may find interesting.
> 
> ...


 Thanks Bob nice video, I live in south Ga. so my logs will not be frozen, should work even better here. I just called the 805 # you posted, no change yet Nov. 8th shipping date , they said to check back about every three weeks. someone posted some nice pics on the Harbor freight mill thread, he had some encouraging words on the mill.


----------



## BobInMN (Apr 7, 2013)

Did you look real close at the 2 mills he has for sale? One looks just like the one from Harbor Freight the other looks like a Woodland Mills.


----------



## lcooke (May 4, 2013)

BobInMN said:


> Did you look real close at the 2 mills he has for sale? One looks just like the one from Harbor Freight the other looks like a Woodland Mills.


 Yes that looks like what he has. May be a scam, I didnt bother emailing him ill just have to be patient


----------

